# Adaptec 2110S RAID support for Linux

## meyerm

Hi there,

I want to buy an Adaptec 2110S as RAID controller. But on the Adaptec site there are only drivers for the 2100S. And then only for RedHat and SuSE...  :Confused: 

Did anybody already used the 2110S or the 2100S with gentoo (ok, or debian etc.  :Smile:  )?

Thanks a lot!

Marcel

----------

## taskara

you may find the 2100S driver will also work for the 2110S

the kernel only supports promise and highpoint

check the chipset on your card to see if they provide any drivers (adaptec often use highpoint chipsets for example)

----------

## meyerm

Hi,

thanks for your reply.

Adaptec only offers driver for quite old kernels or specialized for SuSE/RedHat. They told me, this is a generic driver for all SCSI-RAIDs from them. Hmmm, I can't even just try it, because we don't yet have the controller.

Well, it doesn't seem that we want to take that risk. I will start another thread, asking for a good supported RAID in the same price category.  :Smile: 

----------

